# Very Sad Day Indeed - Jai Haze Daughter Commits Suicide



## Philip Dunkley

Checked to see if a thread had been created or not, apologies to Admins if there is one.
Time to stand together no matter what you think of the person, this is an extremely sad story and one which I could never imagine having to face!!!



Posting this here for people who would like to send there condolences to him and the family!
So So worry Jai, RIP Aireyanna Rayn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

I'm not ok with Jai setting up a donation fund hours after his daughters death and I have my "opinions" on what is happening.

It's truly heart breaking for a parent to bury their child as it should be the children burying their parents in the natural chain of events.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Christos, Jai Haze did not set up a fund for this at all, his friend and assistant did. She even mentions in the Fund Notes that she did this purely on her own with no knowledge from the Family. Also, the family has since come forward in response to this, and have said that they will pay for a memorial stone from the doners with it, and the rest will be given to a charity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Sad tragic news like this puts our trivial spats and rivalries into perspective and forces us to put them aside, replaced by the the shared experience of loss and empathy that resides in the universal soul of humanity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a sad day indeed. No one is supposed to bury their own child.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

I do feel extremely sorry for the family and no parent should bury their children. 

Not to be an ass but what are we thinking of the other suicidal deaths of that day or the day after? 

https://www.who.int/mental_health/prevention/suicide/suicideprevent/en/

We need to start paying attention to our families and friends alot closer than what we have been as humans lately. 

We need to care about out immediate circle of people more than others and situations like this can hopefully be prevented from happening more often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@antonherbst I couldn't agree with you more bud. We tend to live our lives already dealing with our own stresses and problems, often forgetting that there are people with way worse situations than ourselves. Mental illness is extremely prevalent in today's society, and people still tend to brush it off as people being over dramatic or attention seeking. Only when it's too late do people jump up and react, and by that time the damage has already been done. I truly believe that we as humans were never meant to be as connected to everything as we are today, and every little bit of bad news gets added to a compounding pile of bad emotions, and people are just getting swamped with luggage they cannot handle. It's only getting worse daily, and if it's not seriously nipped in the bud soon, this will be the downfall of of humanity. Such a shame that too few people see this...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Very very sad for everyone affected. I have a feeling Jai suffers from depression judging by his behaviour.

I see a go fund me was set up in his name for his daughter's funeral. I would have never though he has money issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

CMMACKEM said:


> Very very sad for everyone affected. I have a feeling Jai suffers from depression judging by his behaviour.
> 
> I see a go fund me was set up in his name for his daughter's funeral. I would have never though he has money issues.



Yes, you are correct in saying that he suffers from Depression. Jai has quite a colorful past, as do alot of us  He is recovering Drug Addict and suffers from Mental Illness. I think the video he made would have seriously helped him with the coping process of this tragedy, and like he said on the video, it's his way of coping with what happened. The fund was set up by someone else, I don't think the family have any cash problems, and as they have stated, they will be using the money for a memorial stone from the fans and then donating the rest to charity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

I've seen a lot of terrible videos in my time. ISIS, 1 this 1 that, the list is endless. 

I've never in my life seen something as sobering as Jai's video. I feel for the guy, no matter what my views on him were. We're all human. We all experience the same lows. Some a bit more than others but watching him describe his situation just moments afterwards was quite an intense experience - seeing the very real wake of suicide. It will stick with me forever. 

May his daughter rest peacefully. And the family find peace themselves. 

For anyone considering, I understand it can seem hopeless, but there is hope, Keep looking. Keep pushing. Just one more day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Pho3niX90

I have a family member that has lost their child to suicide, and needless to say it has left a dark mark on the rest of their lifes, thr boy also hung himself, and his sister fiund him. And have to agree what was already said, we are naturally coded to lose our parents eventually, we were never built to witness our own childrens deaths. And I have 2 children of my own, even the tought of losing then tears me. 

At first I thought as well that it was weird for jai to make a video so soon after his daughters suicide, but shortly into the video I realized that he is actually a very lonely person, and making videos is such a major part of his life that he actually does see his viewers as part of his family, this was just a coping mechanism for him.

My heart goes out to all parents that have lost their children, and especially to suicide , there will always be thoughts of "why".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jai Haze

Pho3niX90 said:


> I have a family member that has lost their child to suicide, and needless to say it has left a dark mark on the rest of their lifes, thr boy also hung himself, and his sister fiund him. And have to agree what was already said, we are naturally coded to lose our parents eventually, we were never built to witness our own childrens deaths. And I have 2 children of my own, even the tought of losing then tears me.
> 
> At first I thought as well that it was weird for jai to make a video so soon after his daughters suicide, but shortly into the video I realized that he is actually a very lonely person, and making videos is such a major part of his life that he actually does see his viewers as part of his family, this was just a coping mechanism for him.
> 
> My heart goes out to all parents that have lost their children, and especially to suicide , there will always be thoughts of "why".



im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jai Haze said:


> im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.


That’s how life goes bud. Welcome to the forum @Jai Haze . Glad to have you around

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## einad5

Jai Haze said:


> im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.



My condolences Jai. Nuthing ever takes away the pain, but time does take away some of the sting. Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Jai Haze said:


> im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.



Strongs brother , you won't find a more welcoming and caring community than this little band of misfits. 
I hope you had/have someone to talk to , it's an ongoing thing which you need to deal with.... it always hurts but we learn to cope. 
Best advise I can give is talk to someone in person (even a professional if that will assist ....) 
You have my email you can hit me up anytime if you'd like to chat ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Jai Haze said:


> im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.


Welcome to our forum @Jai Haze.

You need no introduction but if you want to please go introduce yourself here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to the forum @Jai Haze and there is not a lot I can say about your daughter other than our thoughts were with you during the ordeal... I just can't imagine what it must be like!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Jai Haze. My deepest condolences!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Welcome @Jai Haze 
Hope we see more of you on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Welcome to the forum @Jai Haze.
My deepest condolences, nothing can take away the pain❤

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

@Jai Haze We just shouldn't outlive our children and when that happens it's a real tragedy, all the best.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dave

@Jai Haze my deepest condolences and sympathy for the loss of your daughter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A

@Jai Haze my deepest condolences for your loss. As a parent I cannot even begin to imagine the pain you must be going through, and I hope and pray that you find the peace and strength you need to get you through this tragedy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I wish I had words to lighten your pain but sometimes words are just not enough. Please accept my deepest condolences on your loss @Jai Haze .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My condolences @Jai Haze, I lost my brother to suicide a few years back and it still to this day is one of the most painful things I have ever experienced. I cannot imagine if it was my own child, only how I see the pain my mom feels. Stay strong, it does get better but it never goes away, neither do the thoughts of guilt thinking you could have done more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Sincere condolence on your loss @Jai Haze , stay strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90

Jai Haze said:


> im just now getting to this post and registering here, but I want to thank you. And can 100% confirm I had no family or friends in person to actually have by my side during this whole thing.


Sometimes when experiencing a major loss like this the only way forward is talking about it, and you did just that. However, sad tragedies like this also show you whom your friends really are. Sometimes just listening is enough, nothing needs to be said, as nothing can be said that will make it better!

I do hope that the pain you feel, gets numbed as time goes by! 

I hope you enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re

Deepest condolences on your loss @Jai Haze 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarlDP

Sincere condolences on your loss @Jai Haze. It must be so heartbeaking but just know that we as a community is behind you every step of the way. Stay strong bud.


----------

